# oil and gas engineers



## CriHart

Hi,

I know that there are lots of types of engeneers, but who are the *oil and gas engineers?  *


----------



## robbie_SWE

I think that the correct titles are "*inginer(ă) de gaz*" and "*inginer(ă) petrolier(ă)*". 

Sper că eram de ajutor!  

 robbie


----------



## contessa

I think Romanians use: " inginer(i) de petrol si gaze"

Have a nice day.


----------



## CriHart

contessa said:


> I think Romanians use: " inginer(i) de petrol si gaze"
> 
> Have a nice day.


 
Thanks   You too, Contessa


----------

